# CPT Code for Bronchoscopy via Trach Stoma w/ Trach Change



## kimberly514 (Jan 30, 2014)

Question about how to code this:

Patient's tracheostomy dislodged and the respiratory tech was unable to replace with a new trach.  The scope was passed via the stoma and a size 7 cuffed Shirley was advanced into the trachea.  A complete airway inspection was performed.  There were thin clear secretions throughout the bilateral airways.  Therapeutic aspiration was performed until clear.  There is evidence of tracheomalacia.  Patient tolerated procedure well.

My first thought was 31645 - Bronchoscopy with therapeutic aspiration and 
also 31502- Replacement of Trach tube.   But when I consulted the coding 
companion it stated that the Bronch access has to be nasal or oral cavity. 
As this was through the Trach stoma, it seems that 31615 would be used instead, but it seems so limited and there isn't a way to code for the therapeutic aspiration.

Pulmonary coding isn't my specialty, so I'm really questioning this one. 
Appreciate any help you guys can provide.  Thanks!!


----------

